
Association of E-Cigarette Use with Respiratory Disease Among Adults - atlasunshrugged
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0749379719303915
======
atlasunshrugged
This is the actual study that's being cited in articles like this one
[https://www.nbcnews.com/health/vaping/e-cigarettes-linked-
lu...](https://www.nbcnews.com/health/vaping/e-cigarettes-linked-lung-
problems-first-long-term-study-
vaping-n1101641?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma&fbclid=IwAR1ft0ZXZyT5yji5aFxZMLmzFndcOlJsgjx9upkINjC2PziB2Zdr6aG9bXo)

